# Tissot le locle real or fake?



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

I purchased a le locle watch with the white face and bracelet on eBay and there's a possibility that it might be fake. First of all, the date changes on the watch not on 12 but at 2 and where it says "Swiss made" the "D" isn't all the way completed. Theres a gap in the "D" where the bottom corner should be though it's difficult to spot it. The watch came with the right box and all the booklets and also the warranty card. This watch is the first thing I ever purchased on eBay and the person who sold it to me has very good ratings. Would you return it back if you were in my position? Is there a way of telling if it's fake? I would very much appreciate any help


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you post some pictures please?


----------



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a pic if it helps


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you post pictures of the caseback.

Also if you look at the bracelet's end links on the watch, the bracelet is held by 3 links. If you were to take the bracelet, and lay it flat parallel to the watch do those three links at the end stay diagonal with the tapering of the end links or do they go into the end links?
All fakes I have seen, the three end links connecting to the solid end links will go inside the end links themselves and are not stopped by the end link.


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sad to say but i'm sure it's a fake, 2 clues: the protective plastic ond the bracelet and in the upper left of your picture the other plastic with the word "rand"( probably oker brand ), it comes from china, and if you say that it has defects, Tissot would never sell a watch in that condition. I have been caught once, the watch also had the box, the booklets, the warranty card and the history book but when you look at the details you get to the conclusion tht it's a fake.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

reivilom69 said:


> Sad to say but i'm sure it's a fake, 2 clues: the protective plastic ond the bracelet and in the upper left of your picture the other plastic with the word "rand"( probably oker brand ), it comes from china, and if you say that it has defects, Tissot would never sell a watch in that condition. I have been caught once, the watch also had the box, the booklets, the warranty card and the history book but when you look at the details you get to the conclusion tht it's a fake.


It's fake based on the background of a picture?

I will await for caseback pictures, and an answer to my question.


----------



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok here's a couple of more pics. I really do appreciate the help


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Apologies it is fake.
That's what I get for trying to authenticate on a 12" screen.

The end links look wrong, the flower petals are incorrect.
The guilloche on the Tissot/1853 look bad.


----------



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh wow I'm happy to hear that. I'm sure you know tons more about watches and such but can you give a brief explanation on why you think it's genuine?


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it new? The crown looks a bit used.


----------



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

It's suppose to be new. I don't see any scratches or any reason to believe it has been worn


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Apologies it is fake.
That's what I get for trying to authenticate on a 12" screen.

The end links look wrong, the flower petals are incorrect.
The guilloche on the Tissot/1853 look bad.


----------



## Datshitkray (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow I love the detailed descriptions. Thank you very much for all your help AsAnAthiest. I look forward to wearing this watch confidently


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

If sure looks real to me,and enjoy your new Tissot. I am not sure what the other guy was thinking.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Datshitkray said:


> Wow I love the detailed descriptions. Thank you very much for all your help AsAnAthiest. I look forward to wearing this watch confidently


You bet. Wear your watch in good health. 
Also it's good to see you got the bracelet with the watch.


----------



## m1ndh4x8r (Nov 4, 2012)

Sadly this watch is fake. The second hand should be a darker tone, instead of grey, from the hour and minute hand. Pirated TISSOTs have a variety of builds for each design and constantly upgrade with the rapid evolvement of pirate industry. Your watch is one of the latest, nearly 'perfect' build from China, using a real Swiss automatic movement. Still it is fake and sells in China for about US$180-250 while the genuine costs more or less US$490. I'm from China by the way.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

So you're saying its fake because of the color of the second hand? Couldn't it just be the lighting in the photo? All LeLocle photos appear different because of the lighting.:think:

I also don't see the connection between being from China and know it's a fake.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

m1ndh4x8r said:


> Sadly this watch is fake. The second hand should be a darker tone, instead of grey, from the hour and minute hand. Pirated TISSOTs have a variety of builds for each design and constantly upgrade with the rapid evolvement of pirate industry. Your watch is one of the latest, nearly 'perfect' build from China, using a real Swiss automatic movement. Still it is fake and sells in China for about US$180-250 while the genuine costs more or less US$490. I'm from China by the way.


Can you post examples of these nearly perfect Chinese fakes?
You sound like a troll.


----------



## m1ndh4x8r (Nov 4, 2012)

I grew up with fakes/replicas around, and have to be extremely careful with my own purchase. That's why I'm reasonably educated when it comes to this stuff.

To give you some idea, here is a link from China's eBay - Taobao.com

ÌìËóÁ¦Âå¿Ë_ÌÔ±¦ËÑË÷
All prices are in Chinese RMB (approx 6.28 RMB=1 USD). They are all fake stuff. I filtered out poor quality clones that are sold for 30-50 bucks.

Now the genuine ones:
http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%CC%EC...=null&start_price=2800&end_price=3200#rankbar

You can see many customers go for the more expensive vendors, because three-fold refund is mandatory if their goods are discovered forged later on. Clone sellers usually don't offer this option because every vendor has placed security with the website, registered with their real identity and the risk is beyond control. Those that do offer this option are listing this timepiece in the range of USD460-520, invariably. Don't expect to wind up with something real with 40% knock-off.

A few forum posts have already discussed this particular build with the conclusion that it is a replica. Those posts are unfortunately in mandarin Chinese. I can direct you to the relevant webpages if you're interested.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

I've studied a lot of fakes, including the price ranges you said. It's easy to tell apart good ones from fakes.
PS: A lot of those places use stock photos, or CGI-like pictures.
Also what's not to stop them from using pictures of genuine products?
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.69.0ZEI2z&id=13759581338

Do you have examples of near perfect copies with REAL pictures, either you or another source.


----------



## m1ndh4x8r (Nov 4, 2012)

Original thread ÎóÂò¸ß·ÂÁ¦Âå¿Ë°×É«£¬Ð´×÷ÒµÌáÐÑ´ó¼ÒÎðÉÏµ±¡£¡£¡£¡£ - TISSOTÌìËó - °®±í×åÊÖ±íÍø - ÊÖ±íÂÛÌ³ Ãû±í Íó±íÍøÕ¾ ÖÓ±í ÊÖ±í×ÊÑ¶ - Powered by Discuz!
The forum requires membership to view attachments and applies watermark to uploaded pictures.


----------



## m1ndh4x8r (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

m1ndh4x8r said:


> View attachment 868112
> View attachment 868113
> View attachment 868114


Yeah you are a troll.
What is fake about this? Can you show us? Or is it a perfect copy. The only way to know is in the selling price?
Have a nice day.
PS: I spotted many things wrong with the watch.
Obvious fake is obvious.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Datshitkray could you please post some pictures of the caseback in clearer form.
I want to verify something, yours may be a fake after all.


----------



## catarad (May 30, 2010)

I would also say the watch presented in the first post is fake.


----------



## Fatpants666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats brilliant. Thanks for the detailed pictures. I will be sure to check mine when it arrives thanks.


----------



## WatchHubs (May 24, 2012)

Haha, nice thread for comparing real and replica Tissot Le Locle. I just picked the stock I have and compared with the photo, and found several differences. It is quite hard for normal people to spot at first glance.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Does the protective plastic prelude that this is a fake? I've received 2 watches, a Tissot and a Frederique Constant with plastic and have proven their authenticity.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Come'on the crappy "5" in 1853 on the fake was a dead giveaway lol!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

I noticed the poor end links in the first photo. And "mecanique automatique" is printed crooked on the back.


----------



## godseeker (Feb 14, 2013)

can you please help me with this also ?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/need-help-tissot-le-locle-real-fake-917616.html


----------

